# Rubbing tubing for launchers



## R Williams (Mar 8, 2004)

Anyone ever purchased rubber tubing for launchers in a bulk roll?

I have four launchers that need to have the tubing replaced and I use the stuff to make tie downs.

Also is there a tubing that is UV resistant? The last that I purchased has melted and gummed up the pulleys and now I have to soak them in degreaser to clean them up.

I do not store them in the sun but they are out in the sun being used quite a bit.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Do you have the brass pulleys? Apparently, those do something to the rubber to make it gummy. I'd change the pulleys and then order the tubing from mcmaster carr. They sell it in rolls of 25 feet, which is the right length for 2 full size Gunners Up-type wingers.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

http://www.reefscuba.com/surgical_tubing.htm

I found the above site by google search of" surgical tubing" there were a bunch of others as well.


----------



## moduckin (Nov 2, 2004)

Go to www.mcmaster.com, and type 5234K73 in the search widnow. The product description is:

Super Soft Latex Rubber Tubing 3/16" ID, 7/16" OD, 1/8" Wall, Opaque Black 

If you buy more than 25 feet, it is only $.91/foot. I buy it 50 feet at a time and it works great. I cut it based on the 400% rule. Good luck, and if you need any help on it, shoot me a PM. 

Tim


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> The last that I purchased has melted and gummed up the pulleys and now I have to soak them in degreaser to clean them up.


You might look at the pulleys to see if they've been oiled or greased. Petroleum products will melt pure rubber like the rubber bands on these wingers. The rubber bands get all slimey and it rubs off on things making them all sticky.

UV gets them all cracked looking like they're drying out.


----------



## R Williams (Mar 8, 2004)

I do have the brass pulleys because when I replaced tubing some time back the tubing sent was just a hair larger than the old tubing so it did not slide through the pulleys like it should, so I purchased all new pulleys from a hardware store and they are brass. I do lubricate the pulleys from time to time but I am careful to apply small amounts at a time using a needle and syringe so that I do not get it on the tubing.

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## R Williams (Mar 8, 2004)

I just ordered a 25' roll from McMaster-Carr, I sure hope this tubing is good stuff, at least the price is right.

What are your recomendations for pulleys? 

Anyone else having problems with brass pulleys? I do not know if it is the brass that is causing the rubber deterioation (I put these new larger pulleys with brass rollers on the last time I retubed only about six months ago) or maybe some of my help over oiled and the oil is causing the breakdown.

Tubing started snapping on me yesterday, they hurt when they hit you in the back of the head.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Tubing started snapping on me yesterday, they hurt when they hit you in the back of the head.


 Sorry I laughed at your pain.:razz::razz:

When I couldn't stand the squeaks and jerky drawbacks on my old Gunner's Ups I replaced all the pulley's with $3.50 nylon plastic ones from Home Depot. They didn't have a swivel on them so I tied them on with nylon accessory cord from REI which has more than enough strength and swivel. 

The new pulleys are a lot smoother and quieter than the old herky jerky ones and I get a better throw.

Looks funny but works fine.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

What it the 400% rule?


----------



## R Williams (Mar 8, 2004)

I have gunners up also and the larger pulleys that I got from Lowe's work better than the stock one's because of the larger size but they are jerky and noisy.


----------



## huntH2OFowl (Feb 24, 2004)

I second the reefscuba site...price is right and it lasts.


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Try the tubing that is used on spear guns. It will hold up better in sunlight and it is available in many sizes, by the roll or in lengths. Most wingers use a 7/16 OD tubing and you can specify the inside size. Go to www.reefscuba.com, I think you will be happy with this tubing.
________
POWERBOX


----------

